# ¿Experiencias con el roboadvisor de Openbank?



## Stock Option (10 Abr 2019)

Pues eso, a ver qué sacamos en claro más allá de sospechas  En tema comisiones veo esto:


Menos de 25.000€: 1,03% (0,85% + IVA)
Entre 25.000 y 100.000 €: 0,79% (0,65% + IVA)
Más de 100.000€: 0,67% (0,55% + IVA)


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Abr 2019)

Pues mira, existiendo Indexa Capital o Finizens y cobrando tan solo 0,85% aprox frente al 1 y pico de Openbank y que de seguro te cuelan algun fondo de Santander pues normal que no haya muchas opiniones. Una de las ventajas de los roboadvisors es su independencia de los bancos comerciales y he leido de uno que invirtió en popcoin de bankinter y le colaron fondos propios... Yo estoy con indexa desde febrero con cartera 7/10 sacando un 4%


----------



## nomwong (11 Abr 2019)

Le he metido 3k por los 100€ que te regalan. Ya os iré diciendo.


----------



## Stock Option (11 Abr 2019)

Diaboloto dijo:


> Pues mira, existiendo Indexa Capital o Finizens y cobrando tan solo 0,85% aprox frente al 1 y pico de Openbank y que de seguro te cuelan algun fondo de Santander pues normal que no haya muchas opiniones. Una de las ventajas de los roboadvisors es su independencia de los bancos comerciales y he leido de uno que invirtió en popcoin de bankinter y le colaron fondos propios... Yo estoy con indexa desde febrero con cartera 7/10 sacando un 4%



Según he leído no es un roboadvisor estricto porque cuenta con cierto manejo de personal de Openbank. Invierten en fondos con comisiones bajísimas y ellos se llevan su mordida.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Abr 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Según he leído no es un roboadvisor estricto porque cuenta con cierto manejo de personal de Openbank. Invierten en fondos con comisiones bajísimas y ellos se llevan su mordida.



Si invierten en fondos indexados con bajas comisiones no veo el motivo de pagarles mas % que a otros similares... Pero bueno eso que cada uno mire que mas le conviene, yo me decidí por indexa frente a finizens y popcoin porque son los que mas seriedad me transmitían pero al final todas invierten parecido


----------



## Stock Option (11 Abr 2019)

Diaboloto dijo:


> Si invierten en fondos indexados con bajas comisiones no veo el motivo de pagarles mas % que a otros similares... Pero bueno eso que cada uno mire que mas le conviene, yo me decidí por indexa frente a finizens y popcoin porque son los que mas seriedad me transmitían pero al final todas invierten parecido



Como ya ha comentado otro compañero te dan 100 euros netos por poner 3000 euros a un año. Quitando comisiones ya tienes un +2,27% de entrada. Para personas que quieran familiarizarse con el tema y tengan cuenta en Openbank podría ser interesante. Eso sí el tema de la transparencia con donde invierten parece que es bastante mejorable, eso de cara a los que les gusta implicarse en el tema es un handicap.


----------



## el juli (11 Abr 2019)

Las comisiones son excesivas


----------



## HaCHa (11 Abr 2019)

Yo metí quinientos pavos y ya tengo 30 más. Llevo desde el principio. No me acaba de molar, no sé.
Y me temo que para explicárselo luego a hacienda voy a tener que hacer malabares, porque igual me toca declarar cada movimiento que hace el robot.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Abr 2019)

¿Por que pagar eso cuando puedes pillar un indexado de Amundi del Sp 500 en Renta 4 con comisión de 0.30% y aportaciones desde 100 euros?


----------



## racional (12 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Por que pagar eso cuando puedes pillar un indexado de Amundi del Sp 500 en Renta 4 con comisión de 0.30% y aportaciones desde 100 euros?



Por la promocion de los 100€.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (13 Abr 2019)

Mi no entender. Hacen algun tipo de gestion activa (decidir el porcentaje de cada fondo en funcion de un analisis macro, por ejemplo), o simplemente los porcentajes estan prefijados y van rebalanceando? Si es lo segundo lo puede hacer uno mismo sin tener que pagar una comision de gestion (es que no hay nada que "gestionar")


----------



## Barruno (14 Abr 2019)

racional dijo:


> Por la promocion de los 100€.



A mi me interesa lo de los 100€, pero estoy pegadisimo en bolsa y no se como va la cosa.
Donde habeis metido la pasta para pillar los 100€? En que fondo?


----------



## racional (14 Abr 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> A mi me interesa lo de los 100€, pero estoy pegadisimo en bolsa y no se como va la cosa.
> Donde habeis metido la pasta para pillar los 100€? En que fondo?



Tu no seleccionas el fondo, solo elijes un perfil de inversion, si quieres más o menos riesgo, el sistema automáticamente invierte en función de eso, en fondos indexados de renta fija o variable.


----------



## Barruno (14 Abr 2019)

racional dijo:


> Tu no seleccionas el fondo, solo elijes un perfil de inversion, si quieres más o menos riesgo, el sistema automáticamente invierte en función de eso, en fondos indexados de renta fija o variable.



Gracias por tu comentario.
¿Las comisiones son tambien cada vez que el robot mete y saca dinero de cada fondo?


----------



## Barruno (14 Abr 2019)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo metí quinientos pavos y ya tengo 30 más. Llevo desde el principio. No me acaba de molar, no sé.
> Y me temo que para explicárselo luego a hacienda voy a tener que hacer malabares, porque igual me toca declarar cada movimiento que hace el robot.



Sobre ésto se sabe algo??
No quiero ir con un paquete de folios a AEAT para explicar que coño ha hecho el robot éste...
Por 100 euros no me arriesgo.

Este es el problema que tienen los del bitcoin.


----------



## racional (14 Abr 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Sobre ésto se sabe algo??
> No quiero ir con un paquete de folios a AEAT para explicar que coño ha hecho el robot éste...
> Por 100 euros no me arriesgo.



Que yo sepa no es un robot de trading que hace miles de operaciones, sino que invierte en fondos, y no se con que frecuencia hará los cambios. Luego sobre lo de hacienda dicen que eso ya esta automatizado, y los bancos ya envian todo automaticamente, asi que no tienes que hacer nada.


----------



## racional (14 Abr 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario.
> ¿Las comisiones son tambien cada vez que el robot mete y saca dinero de cada fondo?



Yo no soy experto en esto, hace dos dias que se lo que es un robo advisor, lo lógico es que pagues un porcentaje al año, el 1% creo, independientemente de los fondos que contrate el sistema.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Abr 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Sobre ésto se sabe algo??
> No quiero ir con un paquete de folios a AEAT para explicar que coño ha hecho el robot éste...
> Por 100 euros no me arriesgo.
> 
> Este es el problema que tienen los del bitcoin.



Ese sistema lo que hará será rebalancear entre diferentes fondos, los traspasos entre fondos no tributan a hacienda, solamente pagas si sacas el dinero de los fondos a liquidez con beneficios. 

Respecto a las comisiones, se van desquitando del dinero del fondo, un 1% anual me parece caro para ese tipo de producto, pero si te regalan 100 euros, ¿por que no?


----------



## HaCHa (15 Abr 2019)

racional dijo:


> Que yo sepa no es un robot de trading que hace miles de operaciones, sino que invierte en fondos, y no se con que frecuencia hará los cambios. Luego sobre lo de hacienda dicen que eso ya esta automatizado, y los bancos ya envian todo automaticamente, asi que no tienes que hacer nada.



Lo acabo de mirar y sucede que a mí me lo desglosa todo en categorías como "Divisas", "Renta fija", "Materias primas"... pero luego las abro y lo que sale parecen fondos, con su ISIN.
Por lo que, sí, igual es lo que dices, shurmano, y son todo fondos. Tal caso ya mola más. Que alguien se mire la docu y nos confirme el extremo, que a mí me da la risa.

Porque parece ser que tengo mis quinientos pavos esparcidos por diversos fondos, en pellizquitos de 50-100 euros. Me da que las comisiones que va a costar el invento van a ser de órdago. Y que las pagaré yo.


----------



## RVR60 (18 Abr 2019)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Mi no entender. Hacen algun tipo de gestion activa (decidir el porcentaje de cada fondo en funcion de un analisis macro, por ejemplo), o simplemente los porcentajes estan prefijados y van rebalanceando? Si es lo segundo lo puede hacer uno mismo sin tener que pagar una comision de gestion (es que no hay nada que "gestionar")



Entre otras, la posibilidad de acceder a fondos tipo vanguard de los que si no tienes 100k no entras


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (18 Abr 2019)

RVR60 dijo:


> Entre otras, la posibilidad de acceder a fondos tipo vanguard de los que si no tienes 100k no entras



No. Te puedo asegurar que los fondos de Vanguard se pueden comprar en BNP por cantidades normales (ni siquiera hay un límite inferior) , yo mismo lo he hecho. Lo de los 100000 es el mínimo entre todos los clientes, no el mínimo por cliente.


----------



## huyter (21 Abr 2019)

RVR60 dijo:


> Entre otras, la posibilidad de acceder a fondos tipo vanguard de los que si no tienes 100k no entras



¿Los fondos Vanguard son indexados o de gestión activa? ¿Si son indexados en qué serían mejores que los Amundi (por ejemplo) para que la gente hable tan bien de los Vanguard?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Abr 2019)

huyter dijo:


> ¿Los fondos Vanguard son indexados o de gestión activa? ¿Si son indexados en qué serían mejores que los Amundi (por ejemplo) para que la gente hable tan bien de los Vanguard?



Son indexados exactamente igual que los de Amundi. Por ejemplo, SP 500 y MSCI world los llevan las dos gestoras y son exactamente lo mismo. 

Las comisiones de ambos son de las mejores del mercado, tal vez se hable tan bien de Vanguard porque fueron los que abrieron la veda de la gestión pasiva a bajo coste, haciendo quedar en ridículo a muchos gestores activos, que son caros y no baten a sus índices.

Amundi tiene fondos desde 100 euros aportación mínima y 0.30 de comisión, como el del SP500, a mi me parece de lo mejor del mercado para el inversor minorista que quiere ir poco a poco sin que le roben. Vanguard tiene algún ETF con comisiones al 0.07, pero son para meter 100000 euros mínimo.

Edito: los ETF de 100k son categorías para institucionales, los hay por 0.20, al igual que los etf de amundi.


----------



## RVR60 (22 Abr 2019)

huyter dijo:


> ¿Los fondos Vanguard son indexados o de gestión activa? ¿Si son indexados en qué serían mejores que los Amundi (por ejemplo) para que la gente hable tan bien de los Vanguard?



Son indexados como te apuntan. Yo no te puedo decir mucho más porque soy un Cuñao, pero en mi cartera llevo este etf, por ejemplo:


Vanguard FTSE Developed World UCITS ETF ETF | IE00BKX55T58

Vanguard ETF Profile | Vanguard

Comisiones 0,07%


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (23 Abr 2019)

huyter dijo:


> ¿Los fondos Vanguard son indexados o de gestión activa? ¿Si son indexados en qué serían mejores que los Amundi (por ejemplo) para que la gente hable tan bien de los Vanguard?



Son indexados y no son mejores (ni peores), simplemente Vanguard es más conocida que Amundi. De hecho Vanguard inventó los fondos índice. El Vanguard Global Stock Index y el Amundi Index MSCI World son básicamente clones, lo mismo que sus correspondientes de bolsa emergente. Mejor diversificar por gestoras que tener sólo una de ellas.


----------



## clinadin (6 Jul 2019)

Perdonad el reflote, pero creo que es un tema interesante sobre el que se ha hablado poco. ¿Que pensáis del mismo, que opinión tenéis de él los que invertisteis en el mismo?


----------



## Higadillas (6 Jul 2019)

Yo creo que cualquier fondo vale, ahora es ir sacando beneficios mes a mes hasta que peten las bolsas y luego entrar con todo cuando esten cerca de mínimos


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Jul 2019)

Yo sigo con Indexa y recientemente he abierto Baelo Patrimonio a un coste incluso menor, no contemplo otros fondos o indexados ahora mismo.


----------



## Stopper (6 Jul 2019)

He metido 3000 floros por eso de la promo de 100€. La promo cubre las comisiones de tres años para la inversión mínima. He repartido los 3000 pavos de 1000 en 1000 en las tres carteras centrales. Simple curiosidad por ver cómo evoluciona cada una con el tiempo.


----------



## Trabuco (7 Jul 2019)

A parte del "Invertimos por ti" de Openbank, por el que te cobran el 1.03% (o algo así), he visto que tienen los Fondos de inversión -caros-, Planes de pensión y ETFs. Estos últimos con unas comisiones asequibles, diría yo, por lo que pregunto al Grupo si alguno los ha contratado y qué experiencias nos puede comentar.
Gracias.


----------



## clinadin (8 Jul 2019)

Se supone que esta modalidad de inversion será muy importante en el futuro, decisiones tomadas por algoritmos matemáticos y no por personas (aunque este en concreto tiene una parte humana de por medio)


----------



## djun (8 Jul 2019)

Interesante tema. ¿Qué opináis de Finizens?
Tienen diferentes carteras y algunas con buenas rentabilidades a largo plazo. 

Finizens: Opiniones y Analisis 100% Objetivo en 2019 [Promoción]


 Cartera #1Cartera #2Cartera #3Cartera #4Cartera #5*Plan de Inversión**+3,76%**+4,64%**+5,21%**+5,74%**+6,13%*
_Rentabilidad media histórica ofrecida por Finizens durante el periodo de 01/01/2004 a 31/12/2018._


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (8 Jul 2019)

Sobre los roboadvisors que están construídos como carteras de ETFs. Como hacen el rebalanceo, está también automatizado?. Si es así, qué pasa si hay un flashcrash por ataque especulativo de trading de alta frecuencia, como ya ha pasado en USA alguna vez?. En una situación así el valor de mercado del ETF se puede poner muy por debajo de su NAV (incluso un 50-80 % si es un ETF poco líquido como casi todos los europeos). Si uno simplemente tiene el ETF en cartera, ni se entera ni le afecta, porque el mercado aprovecha (los mismos que han hecho el ataque) la situación para comprar el ETF a precio de saldo (muy por debajo de su NAV) y en unos pocos minutos el precio vuelve a su valor inicial. Como he dicho si el ETF se mantiene en cartera durante el flashcrash no pasa nada, al de pocos minutos todo vuelve a la normalidad. Pero si hay un robot programado para rebalancear la cartera cuando se desvía mucho de los porcentajes iniciales de cada ETF (y durante un flashcrash pasará), como puede afectar esto?.


----------



## casconet (8 Jul 2019)

Pues depende de cómo esté programado el Robot. Si hace rebalanceos 'en tiempo real', te puedes quedar en pelotas.
Lo suyo sería que haga rebalanceos con cierres semanales o incluso mejor, mensuales



Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Sobre los roboadvisors que están construídos como carteras de ETFs. Como hacen el rebalanceo, está también automatizado?. Si es así, qué pasa si hay un flashcrash por ataque especulativo de trading de alta frecuencia, como ya ha pasado en USA alguna vez?. En una situación así el valor de mercado del ETF se puede poner muy por debajo de su NAV (incluso un 50-80 % si es un ETF poco líquido como casi todos los europeos). Si uno simplemente tiene el ETF en cartera, ni se entera ni le afecta, porque el mercado aprovecha (los mismos que han hecho el ataque) la situación para comprar el ETF a precio de saldo (muy por debajo de su NAV) y en unos pocos minutos el precio vuelve a su valor inicial. Como he dicho si el ETF se mantiene en cartera durante el flashcrash no pasa nada, al de pocos minutos todo vuelve a la normalidad. Pero si hay un robot programado para rebalancear la cartera cuando se desvía mucho de los porcentajes iniciales de cada ETF (y durante un flashcrash pasará), como puede afectar esto?.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (8 Jul 2019)

casconet dijo:


> Pues depende de cómo esté programado el Robot. Si hace rebalanceos 'en tiempo real', te puedes quedar en pelotas.
> Lo suyo sería que haga rebalanceos con cierres semanales o incluso mejor, mensuales



Ya, pero estos "pequeños" detalles se los explican al cliente?. Tic, tac....


----------



## clinadin (13 Jul 2019)

Se puede ver en algún lado la rentabilidad actual de estos productos de Openbank concretamente?


----------



## clinadin (16 Jul 2019)

Me sorprende que este tipo de productos no genere mas debate, ya sea para bien o para mal


----------



## racional (17 Jul 2019)

Yo me apunte a la promocion de los 100€. De momento bien, ya recibí los 100€ en forma de añadido a la inversión, y las cuentas estan en verde.


----------



## clinadin (25 Jul 2019)

racional dijo:


> Yo me apunte a la promocion de los 100€. De momento bien, ya recibí los 100€ en forma de añadido a la inversión, y las cuentas estan en verde.



En cuál de los dos perfiles de inversión depositaste el dinero? Podrías decirme que porcentaje llevan ganado a día de hoy? Gracias


----------



## racional (26 Jul 2019)

clinadin dijo:


> En cuál de los dos perfiles de inversión depositaste el dinero? Podrías decirme que porcentaje llevan ganado a día de hoy? Gracias



Yo elejí el Shangai que es moderado, y lleva un 3% de rentabilidad desde abril.


----------



## Stopper (26 Jul 2019)

Yo tengo tres carteras (moderado, equilibrado y dinámico) desde hace algo menos de un mes y están las tres en verde (0,6-0,8-1% aprox.). No es algo significativo, hasta que no pase mínimo un año y sobre todo ver cómo se como se comportan cuando lleguen curvas.


----------



## clinadin (14 Ago 2019)

Yo creo que me voy a aventurar a meter 5000€, total con los 100€ de la promo me cubren 2 años de comisión


----------



## Stopper (11 Oct 2019)

Hoy han enviado el informe tras un año de producto y los resultados no están nada mal: un 5% la cartera más conservadora y un 8,8% la más agresiva (20% en lo que va de año). Yo me alisté en julio, así que llevo de plusvalía la promoción de los 100€, pero tiene buena pinta para el largo plazo como inversión recurrente.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Oct 2019)

Pues a mi de openbank me gusta que tiene los indexados de amundi sin comisión de custodia. ¿Alguien sabe si tienen también una buena cartera de fondos activos?

Vale, edito, tienen una cartera cojonuda y clases limpias como el fundsmith. Me lo voy a pensar como una alternativa a R4.


----------



## clinadin (18 Mar 2020)

Como os está afectando esta situación en el RoboAdvisor??


----------

